# New to this Forum and need help



## lenorahill (Sep 8, 2017)

Good afternoon. I just purchased a tote full of antique and vintage glass bottles at a garage sale.  There must be about 100 or more bottles.  I really know nothing about these bottles and just beginning to do some research.  My first question is, I am not sure if I should wash them in soapy water to clean them or not.  With some antiques, I understand you should not do anything to them.  Secondly, what and where is the best place (web sites, books, etc.) to find information on these bottles.  I was able to locate a site that showed maker marks, and was able to find information on the first two of the bottles I pulled out.  They were Owen's Glass, possible 1919.  Any and all information you can give me would be greatly appreciated.  Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Sep 8, 2017)

Welcome to the hobby, lenorahill.  Congrats on your efforts to educate yourself.  I recommend Cecil Munsey's book, COLLECTING BOTTLES for its vast amount of authoritative information.  It's out of print, but a used copy is usually available on Amazon.com for a few dollars -- a true bargain.

This forum thrives on images of bottles, so don't neglect to show us a few of your new treasures.    ----Harry Pristis


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 8, 2017)

Websites: 
This one divides alphabetically (in several sections) various maker's marks and names to help with dating:
https://www.glassbottlemarks.com/bottlemarks/

This one is divided into many sections that let you do visual diagnostics on American utility glass (bottles) to try and figure out when they were made:
https://sha.org/bottle/

As for cleaning them, if they are just glass, no paper or applied-colour label ( ACL, or 'painted'-looking labels), water is fine.


----------

